# Cheese Bacteria and Wine



## Flame145 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am brand new to the cheese making. Just made cream cheese the othe day, came out great. Wooohooo. Any way was at Corrado's my LHBS, and I was getting dirrent supplies to try and make a blue cheese or a Camenbert. The one salesamn told me he would be very cocerned about the possibilty of the cheese bacteria getting into the wine barrels and wine and possibly infecting them. 
Now he's got me thinking about this. Is this BS or should I be concerned. I am not going to risk the 80 gallons I have. Any clarification would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Bryan.


----------



## Julie (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan, that is a very good question, I am not that experienced in cheesemaking to know the answer but I am very curious in the answer.

I haven't made a cream cheese yet but it is on my list.


----------



## SarahRides (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know either......but have thought about it. For that reason I usually clean well between projects.


----------



## Flame145 (Feb 1, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> I don't know either......but have thought about it. For that reason I usually clean well between projects.



I do too. My concern is that I only have the ability to store my cheese for aging in the garage which stays at a steady 60 degrees. With that said would the bacteria from the cheese aging infect my wine which is also stored / cellared there. ????
No one seems to know the answer. I been making simpler cheese like cream cheese and fresh mozzarella which never see my wine storage area. After they are made they go straight to kitchen fridge. both thoses cheeses are usually all gone and eaten within a couple of days


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 1, 2012)

Just got off the phone with a cheese maker I know in WI. Their thoughts are the other way around, that the yeast from fermenting wine would get into cheese, with the exception of Blue Cheese, which could throw off mold spores.


----------



## Flame145 (Feb 1, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Just got off the phone with a cheese maker I know in WI. Their thoughts are the other way around, that the yeast from fermenting wine would get into cheese, with the exception of Blue Cheese, which could throw off mold spores.



The wine ferment is long done. My wine sits in storage in a 53 gallon oak barrel. The cheese I wanted to try first is a romano. I also think the mold from blue cheese would get into evrything also. I think I will stay away from those styles of cheese, ie... blue, gorgonzola, rockfert etc... or should I say any style of blue cheese.


----------

